# My First Passed Prematurely



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

During the last water change he quickly swam in to my gravel vac and was sucked up in to the tiny tubing... I got him out as quickly as I could and put him in quarantine, but there was too much damage 

RIP my first... you started it all.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That's awful, and one of the many reasons why I cup my fish while gravel vacuuming.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Sweeda88 said:


> I'm so sorry. That's awful, and *one of the many reasons why I cup my fish while gravel vacuuming.*


This.

I'm sorry about your betta.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The 55 gallon community tank is the only I use a gravel vac for and there are so many fish in it  I should have at least cupped Poseidon... Hindsight...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That really sucks. I wouldn't expect a Betta to be small enough to get sucked up, either!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thus why he is no longer with us... it was a horrible sight :'(


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I suppose. I'm SO sorry. I can't imagine.... there are no words.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im so sorry! Thats awful!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess this is like Dropping your betta on the floor when water changing. It makes you so scared and guilty. I feel so sorry for you, because i know how you must have felt.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shizuka Mori (Jan 15, 2011)

How unpleasent that sounds...I'm so very sorry for your loss. Nobody expects these things to happen but when they do we must remember that the victum is always in our hearts and has moved to a new place where they can swim free and happy. Don't fret about it because one day it'll be your time and you'll see your friend once again.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm SO sorry.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I accidently sucked up one of my cory catfish once with the gravel cleaner hose, but he was ok, he just got spit into the waste water bucket and was unharmed. I'm so sorry your betta didn't survive


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That's awful! I accidentally damaged the fins of one of mine once that way, and I felt horrible.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

):

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

A man should never be ashamed to own he has been in the wrong, which is but saying... that he is wiser today than he was yesterday. Making mistakes simply means you are learning faster. One cannot too soon forget his errors and misdemeanors; for to dwell upon them is to add to the offense. Know that your forgiven for every mistake you've made and that your friend is dead in this realm but living life in another.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Very unfortunate. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## fish007 (Jan 15, 2011)

the same sorry to me


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss, is he the one in your avatar?


----------

